# MIA - Pump Truck



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Get one with tracks, those things rock. My brothers boss has 3 of them, all they do is rip out normal 'crete and replace with stamped 'crete.
Always in finished places, always in back yards.


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

Sounds like we're going over blacktop. I just wonder how the tire mauks would be on concrete. I know forklifts can really mess one up. Wetting the drive beforehand and keeping it wet, keeps the marks from sticking.


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

Again, its only 4 yds of concrete. What is wrong with a couple of wheel barrows and strong backs. Its really not that much.


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

Probably easier to place the concrete with a wheelbarrow as well.


----------



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

6stringmason said:


> Again, its only 4 yds of concrete. What is wrong with a couple of wheel barrows and strong backs. Its really not that much.


It is cheaper to rent the buggy ($51.00/day) than to pay the strong backs. 
I can drive the buggy so none of the labor $$$ goes out of the house.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

AmeliaP said:


> It is cheaper to rent the buggy ($51.00/day) than to pay the strong backs.
> I can drive the buggy so none of the labor $$$ goes out of the house.


I'd take the buggy all day long over the strong backs. Most guys wont be worth a darn after pushing a few wheel barrows of concrete. They dont make them like they use to


----------



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

rbsremodeling said:


> Most guys wont be worth a darn after pushing a few wheel barrows of concrete. They dont make them like they use to


I agree, and I don't want to be replacing the pretty flowers along the drive if they get tired and dump one.


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

AmeliaP said:


> It is cheaper to rent the buggy ($51.00/day) than to pay the strong backs.
> I can drive the buggy so none of the labor $$$ goes out of the house.


There's a lot to be said for that. If you don't already have the guys, workers comp etc. Consider where you will clean the buggy out as well. Wheelbarrows, I can wash into a bucket or leave them dirty. A rental yard can charge a fortune for cleaning equipment with even the slightest bit of concrete on it. There is also a pick up and delivery charge if you don't have a trailer or a charge for the trailer if you pull it yourself. It can also set back your start time.
Like I said if it's a concrete drive, wet it down and keep it wet and the tire marks will wash right off.


----------



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

tkle said:


> There's a lot to be said for that. If you don't already have the guys, workers comp etc. Consider where you will clean the buggy out as well. Wheelbarrows, I can wash into a bucket or leave them dirty. A rental yard can charge a fortune for cleaning equipment with even the slightest bit of concrete on it. There is also a pick up and delivery charge if you don't have a trailer or a charge for the trailer if you pull it yourself. It can also set back your start time.
> Like I said if it's a concrete drive, wet it down and keep it wet and the tire marks will wash right off.


We can do pick up and delivery on the way to the job. The rental place we use is very close to the job. 
I billed into it the price for the rental co. to clean the buggy. Less mess. 
It is a black top driveway.

It is mostly just the 2 of us. Pretty much everyone who has worked with us has not been worth the money. We do have one disabled guy who would come in and work last year. Even with his limitations he is the best guy we ever had. With the new laws this year I have to see how that will work. But, I don't need him for this so I'll cross that bridge when I come to it.


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

rbsremodeling said:


> I'd take the buggy all day long over the strong backs. Most guys wont be worth a darn after pushing a few wheel barrows of concrete. They dont make them like they use to


Off track, but 8 years ago me and another guy had to haul 20 yds of crete all with 2 wheelbarrows for a manger and milk area. The concrete truck couldnt get close enough except for the last 7 yds. I was the grunt on the job and was basically doing it to help a friend out. $12 an hour for that!


----------

